# reflections of prague



## motcon (Jun 6, 2006)

lith print
selenium and gold toned
reflections are from across old town square


the music she was performing can be found on my site, track 8. she arrived in the wheelchair, then her companion propped her up on the ledge.

best music i've ever heard. and i heard it on a street corner. beautiful woman.


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2006)

What a stunning print!! I think my heart just skipped a beat.


----------

